# Windscreen Wipers Not Working - Jets DO



## AsadP2017 (Apr 13, 2017)

Urgh, here's to another sporadic issue lol.

So my wipers were working this morning but have decided to pack in from work to home.

Nothing works in terms of the wipers themselves but the WASHER JETS do work fine.

I changed the FUSE and it doesn't seem to be that causing an issue, I've tried to turn the wipers on and hear any click from the relay but nothing.

Where is the relay located and is it worth buying a new one as a peace of mind fix? Whether or not it will fix it.

I haven't checked the motor but will go down to a garage to a friend of mine who's a mechanic, to check the motor out nontheless.

Any comments appreciated, I have rummaged through the forum but there's mixed things, some come down to it being an earth to body issue, if so, how do I resolve that?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, The MK1 can have a problem with the earth connection inside the motor. If you put a separate cable from the battery negative terminal to the motor body & it works, then thats the problem. Motor can be stripped & problem cured.
There is a post describing how to fix it somewhere on here.
Hoggy.


----------



## AsadP2017 (Apr 13, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, The MK1 can have a problem with the earth connection inside the motor. If you put a separate cable from the battery negative terminal to the motor body & it works, then thats the problem. Motor can be stripped & problem cured.
> There is a post describing how to fix it somewhere on here.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy, always on top of helping everyone out!

I just wanted to ask, I am going to purchase a relay as a peace of mind fix but where the hell is the damn relay location?

I have looked EVERYWHERE :-|


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Easier to run a seperate cable first as a test.
Only relays I can find are wiper/washer intermittent relays j31. Under dash No.s 5 & 6.
Fuses 24 & 33 are associated with wipers.
Hoggy.


----------



## AsadP2017 (Apr 13, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Easier to run a seperate cable first as a test.
> Only relays I can find are wiper/washer intermittent relays j31. Under dash No.s 5 & 6.
> Fuses 24 & 33 are associated with wipers.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy,

Will do the cable tomorrow at the garage


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

Linkage pivots can seize up as well if it's been slow for a while maybe the motor has had enough of trying to force itself to work hard


----------



## AsadP2017 (Apr 13, 2017)

Alright, its all solved!

I took it to the garage today and had kept the mechanic there for a while.

He tapped motor with a long bar to check if a small nudge would do it, nothing.

Moved onto taking off the motor and cleaning out the plug which then made it work (without everything all fitted back). he then sprayed some electrical spray onto the wiring to clean it up and put it all back. I then turned the wipers back on to find that it stopped working again. :?

Moving on, he gave up hope on the motor and had mentioned that it may need replacing, until i mentioned the whole earth grounding issue..

We stripped the harness's earth wire (connecting to the wipers plug) and found that it mysteriously made it work, little did we know it was all of the below causing the issue.

We hooked up a wire from the negative battery terminal to the body of the motor which would only allow it to work when touched in a specific place, between the black canister, on one of the screws that holds the two pieces of the motor together.

In the end, this lead to a wire being grounded to the one of the nuts of the strut bar of my car and that specific screw on the specific place of the motor. Everything works like new, if not, better. Make sure to seal things around electrical rewiring.

will upload pictures soon

Thanks to Hoggy and the TTForum or id be £45 down at the least.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## dbcool (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi did you ever post the pictures up of this fix? My wipers have stopped today! lol


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

dbcool said:


> Hi did you ever post the pictures up of this fix? My wipers have stopped today! lol


Hi, Try a temporary cable from battery Neg to the metal body of wiper moter, if it runs install a permanent cable from motor body to an earth.
A connection on the auto park mechanism gets contaminated which causes the problem. 
Motor can be stripped & internal contacts cleaned up, to restore normal operation, or just install a new earth.
Hoggy.


----------



## dbcool (Aug 22, 2019)

cheers pal i'll try that !!


----------



## TT22 (May 8, 2020)

AsadP2017 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Easier to run a seperate cable first as a test.
> ...


I like those wheels u have what are they off?


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

TT22 said:


> AsadP2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


look like replica R8 wheels to me

Nick


----------

